
Ask HN: Why is HN Search hostile to Tor users? - URfejk
It forces them to solve of CAPTCHA before they can use the service.<p>The &#x27;regular&#x27; users don&#x27;t have to do this.
======
aminozuur
It might be to prevent bots from spamming requests.

